# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How long time does it take to enter a dream for you?

## Frequent22

When doing WILD how long does it take, from the point that you start to relax to the point where you enter a dream?

----------


## dutchraptor

It varies from person to person. I guess it would be usual to take around 5-30 mins but I've heard of different claims being made every now and then. My average is around 15 mins I think but I've never actually bothered to time it. My DEILDs only take around 10-70 seconds or so, and sometimes I have like a half WILD which somehow only takes me a few minutes.

----------


## MasterMind

WILDing isn't a waiting game.

What makes you enter a dream or a non-physical focus is not the amount of time you lay still, that it might be easy to believe when you read about WILD.
You can't just lay still with closed eyes for a long period of time and expect to succeed a WILD. 

The way it's done is by directing your focus of awareness. 

When you do it right after an awakening, like with the DEILD method it somehow feels natural and all you have to do is to think about the non-physical and you will be there almost automatic. However after a WBTB or just during the day it no longer feel as natural and therefore you have to direct your awareness manually. A common misstake I see people make and that I have done myself is that they focus on the physical body with their awareness, but somehow expects that their focus of awareness will move to the non-physical dream world. This is the same thing as standing inside a house, but somehow magically hope to be outside the house. It might not seem that stupid, but it actually is.

Because the way of navigating in the non-physical dreamworld is by focusing with your awareness and intent. And where you focus is where you will be, which is one reason to why we wake up or atleast dream that we wake up when we think about our physical body while we are in the dream. 

So if you lay in your bed and want to enter a dream, it is not done by focusing on your physical body and trying to feel if you are relaxed or not.
If you do that you will only remain in the physical world, since you are focusing on the physical body.

I think you get my point.  :smiley: 

So how does one focus on the non-physical? By visualization and totally forgeting about the physical.
It's not something you can do in a blink, but you can engage your whole focus of awareness into a visualization and totally forget about the physical world and when this happens it feels like you are there. I have done it and you can read about it in my DJ. Although the first time you get so shocked when that which you are imagining feels real, so you get back into the physical focus (wake up).

The reason I am telling you this is because this is what I used to do which I hope is something you can avoid doing by reading this:
I used to WBTB after 6 hours of sleep, stay up for 20 min - 1 hour and then I go to my bed, lay on my back and start to relax, I focus on my body and relax each part of my body for 40 min - over an hour. Most of the times I fell asleep unconsciously but the times I managed to go through it, I would end up with some mild vibrations and even seeing some flashing before my eyes. And then when I tried to transition and enter the dream. Nothing...

But you see my misstake? During the whole time I focused on my physical body. So most of the time I fell asleep and got a DILD instead which was OK I guess... But I wanted to WILD!  ::doh:: 

Today I am doing the complete opposite. I practise during the day, I don't have a special routine just for relaxation, instead I go for the transition right away.
And I have actually got more REAL DEAL WILD results from this than my old kind of practise and visualization helps me to not fall asleep unconsciously.

What did I change? Well I now start out by visualizing and then totally engage my focus in that, until..Wow I am here!

I do this during the day just to prove a point (to myself), that sleep is not necessary for a non-physical experience, in fact this takes me less than 30 minutes in a chair. Although that might be too advanced and it is in fact thousands times easier in the night, because your brain is naturally preparing you to enter this focus. 

So well read my DJ to find some good ways to use visualization and how to engage your senses if you are interested. And good luck!  :wink2:

----------


## Zoth

I honestly have a hard time answering this, because I don't really bother to count/be aware of the time. I work in a basis of "when it comes it comes", so it would be impossible to specify something. Not to mention that it varies a lot due obvious physiological factors.

----------


## Scionox

Yup, like everyone else said there, WILDing is not a waiting game and it happens when it happens. Just relax, keep awareness while falling asleep. Another reason why you should not wait or rely on time is that time can be perceived differently in NREM before REM hits, but ideally if you are going straight into REM it will be quick.  ::zzz::

----------

